# Need lock-on stand advice



## JerryC (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a climber and ladder stands, but need a lock-on for one place I need to get a stand in. I've looked at a few different ones and am wondering, how important are features like arm rests and footrests? Arm rests seem like they may be worth the money, and if a footrest keeps your legs from falling asleep then I'm all for that.
If those things aren't important, what's wrong with the $50 stand from Wal-mart? -JerryC


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 10, 2005)

I have several of the wal mart stands. The platforms are  nice and big. Not bad stands for the price. Arm rests don't seem as important as a footrest. You can make your own and put it on the ones from wal mart and save some bucks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2005)

comfort and weight would be issues with a stand from walmart and the comfort might actually be good but it probably weighs about 30lbs and that only matters when carrying or hanging.

Most lock ons are not very comfortable (compared to all our climbers these days) anyway but they get the job done.  The API Baby Grand is probably the most comfy I own, but it is too expensive for my taste.  I usually end up buying Gorillas these days for less than $100 each.  Also none of mine have arm rests or foot rests but they would probably be welcome additions


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Also none of mine have arm rests or foot rests but they would probably be welcome additions


Spend the extra and get the foot rest.. I don't care what they cost, a foot rest is a very necessary part of the stand. I just ordered a new Summit bullet backpacker and a $35.00 foot rest to go with it.. I have them on all my stands.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 11, 2005)

I hunt in lock ons all the time and have 5 right now. The gorillas from wal-mart are good stands for the $$, not fancy or comfortable but most lock ons are like that. I would not recommend the Hunter's view lock on from Walmart. I got one on a whim last year and don't like it at all!! It rusted up immediately on the bolts, base is flimsy and it's all monkey metal.
A foot rest is good if you can find one.
Just My Opinion.

The Baby Grands are good and so are the Non-Typical Lock on stands.


----------



## Lthomas (Oct 11, 2005)

Take a look at Millenium lock ons. I baught 3 early this year for the comfort factor. They are by far the most comfy stands I own other than a few of my climbers. They are a bit on the spendy side but well worth it. They only weigh a few pounds and are the easiest loc ons to hang. No fighting with straps and such while doing a balancing act.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 11, 2005)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Take a look at Millenium lock ons. I baught 3 early this year for the comfort factor. They are by far the most comfy stands I own other than a few of my climbers. They are a bit on the spendy side but well worth it. They only weigh a few pounds and are the easiest loc ons to hang. No fighting with straps and such while doing a balancing act.
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/02/i/04/af/0f/93_1_b.JPG
> http://i18.ebayimg.com/03/i/04/ed/4c/84_1_b.JPG


We bought (10) of these at the Buckarama. These are the most comfortable lock-on I've ever sat in! Worth the extra $$$!
My buddy bought a Gorilla and his feet didn't touch the base when he's sitting (he's short) so he gave that one away


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2005)

anyone got a link to these stands?


----------



## JerryC (Oct 11, 2005)

Guys, thanks, that's exactly the info I was looking for. It is always tough weighing the dollars versus the features. There's nothing worse than being uncomfortable in a stand. Thanks for all your input. -JerryC


----------



## Lthomas (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> anyone got a link to these stands?



Here is the link. However, It is not taking me to the site. It worked fine a few weeks ago. You can call them to get more details. 

www.huntingsolutionsusa.com

Hunting Solutions, Inc. 
2486 Commercial Dr.
Pearl, MS 39208
Tel: 601-932-5832
Fax: 601-932-0068
Est: 1998


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 12, 2005)

StrongBuilt makes a sling seat lock on that is very comfortable, but also very heavy. You can get those @ BPS for about $99


----------



## Brown69 (Oct 12, 2005)

ditto, ditto, ditto
I have the woods full of API and Gorilla loc ons. The Millenium is head and shoulders above all. I would trade three of my old locs for one Millenium.


----------



## JerryC (Oct 13, 2005)

Joe Moran said:
			
		

> StrongBuilt makes a sling seat lock on that is very comfortable, but also very heavy. You can get those @ BPS for about $99


That one is $20 off right now, online only, so add a little more for shipping. -JerryC


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 18, 2006)

I just bought one of the 20' Millennium Ladder Stands.  I sure hope it's as comfy as it looks.


----------



## ballparks (Aug 23, 2006)

*the strong build is better to me*

it has a rail for safety and a shooting rail. you can fall a sleep in it and not fall out....


----------



## ballparks (Aug 23, 2006)

*the strong built is better to me*

it has a rail for safety and a shooting rail. you can fall a sleep in it and not fall out....


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Joe Moran said:
			
		

> StrongBuilt makes a sling seat lock on that is very comfortable, but also very heavy. You can get those @ BPS for about $99



Tough to put up, but I promise it's the most comfortable hang-on stand on the market. Not very mobile though. You can get one of these and a 20' step stick for about $150.


----------



## thetrock (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought one of these strongbuilt stands about 4 years ago.  It is not worth the trouble if you plan to use climbing sticks.  You actually have to climb above the stand in order to step into and it's still dangerous!  The only way I could find to use it was by using an old ladder stand with a platform that I used to get in this stand with.  But, once you get in it, it is very comfortable!


----------



## KY BUCKHUNTER (Aug 24, 2006)

I just bought one of the $50 Gorilla lockon at walmart. Wow that thing is awsome. It is very easy to put up. It is also a very sturdy stand. I also go the $30 16'stick. Wow It is a great deal. I would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## outsideman (Sep 1, 2006)

Strongbuilt Sling lock-on is TOOOOOOOOO comfortable once you get-in-to it. They are now made in "china" but the ones I hunted out of for years were the cats behind!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 2, 2006)

I have 2 of the sling seats and they are comfortable,  a little heavy and a pain to get up but once they are up, who cares.    
I also just bought one of these,  I have not put it on a tree yet but sitting in my basment it seems good enough and for the money it can not be all bad.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=272809

Those millenium stands look awesome,   and will probably be my next purchase.


----------

